# Kitchen Faucet



## cmillerjc (Feb 27, 2005)

I just bought my Outback last week. Over the weekend I noticed that water was leaking from the kitchen sink and was all over the counter. Today, I decided to try to find out why it was leaking. After taking apart the faucet and tubes, I realized that the water was coming from under that faucet nob. Has this ever happened to anyone else...or can it be fixed and any advice...or should I just go and buy a new faucet. This is the only problem that I can find with this camper...It is a 2003 model so I'm not really sure why it already has a broken faucet...urg...please help.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah I know what ya mean. My bathroom faucet only lasted 6 months before it leaked the same way. I didn't do a warranty claim to get another junk faucet so I went to home Depot and picked up a nice brass one that will last for a very long time.

The faucets they install are really cheap. If you have the two handle faucet you can pull out the hot and cold stems ( they lift right out) and clean the O-rings, and inside of the cartridges. This may solve the problem. You could also take the O-rings down to the Depot and get new ones. They might even have a universal replacement cartridge that will fit as these faucets are usually a copy of a major brand like Price Pfister or Delta.

Ultimately, you might just want to replace it with a better unit all together. I'm watching mine, and the first time it even farts it's gone.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I'm watching mine, and the first time it even farts it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CJ - lots of great quotes today









No problems with ours leaking. I have replaced the aerators to get a better spray.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I gotta go with Jim - if your faucet starts farting , replace it!







LMAO


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would also agree with Jim and Brian.
Why replace with another cheap one.
Might as well put a good one in.
Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some leaks in new ones are caused by the pipes not being cleaned (blown out) during construction. Small pieces of plastic from the pipes and tank get stuck in the valves. Your leak does not sound like it is caused by build debris but a bad o-ring.

I think I would be with everyone else. When mine decide to leak I will be getting a quality faucet from Home Depot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm, quality and Home Depot. Didn't think I would ever hear those two words used in the same sentence.....

Tim


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Had that same problem with my kitchen faucet last Spring on our first trip of the year. Mine was caused by water left in the line shy . Seems my efforts to blow out the water lines with air the previous Fall didn't quite get all the water out.

My Dad tried to tell me "Always winterize with antifreeze". I listen to him now.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action We had the same problem from the factory when we picked ours up did not leak at the walk through but the next week it leaked from the stem. the dealer put a new one in and it was a better grade but still not the best.
Ken


----------



## cmillerjc (Feb 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Some leaks in new ones are caused by the pipes not being cleaned (blown out) during construction. Small pieces of plastic from the pipes and tank get stuck in the valves. Your leak does not sound like it is caused by build debris but a bad o-ring.
> 
> I think I would be with everyone else. When mine decide to leak I will be getting a quality faucet from Home Depot.
> [snapback]26063[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info...Where exactly was that picture taken? I would love to go there.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We replaced ours because my wife wanted one with a spray gun built in, so we went with a Moen that has the sprayer built into the neck. work great and was easy to change out. Kirk


----------

